# Coinstar iTunes certificates?



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I was at a Coinstar unit tonight with a bunch of change. I'm lazy about rolling coins, but never like paying 7-10% to someone to do it for me... but Coinstar has lots of e-certificate options that are free... so I was there to redeem for an Amazon.com certificate.

But, I noticed there was an iTunes option... but the info was kind of outdated as it only referred to purchasing movies & music. I was wondering if anyone has redeemed any coins at a Coinstar unit for an iTunes certificate and then used that to buy iPhone apps?

If so, then next time I might do that instead of an Amazon certificate.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I've never used a coin star for an itunes certificate, however, I was given an itunes app card for Christmas from a coworker. Great gift but I wasn't really looking for any iphone apps at the time and wanted to use it for music instead and I was able to do so. I even downloading a couple of television shows with the card. I know I'm talking about a gift card and not a certificate, but I'm assuming the certificate will probably function just like a gift card and you'll be able to use it for anything you want from itunes.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I would assume it just gives you credit that works with everything. That is the only way I have seen itunes gift cards/vouchers/etc. work.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I've never done it at Coinstar, but I buy regular iTunes cards all teh time at BJ's CLub and use them to buy Apps. It just deducts from the iTunes balance just like music.

Bj's always has $60 worth of iTunes cards for $56.99 everyday and they give out coupons for $3 or $4 off a few times a year. We buy them whenever we get a coupon. THey come in packs of 4 $15 cards so if I don;t use them, we can toss them in a card as a quick gift or stocking stuffer.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for the replies... I was thinking it probably would be fine, as I've bought those gift cards at stores too and sometimes they just say "for music" or whatever on them.

I just got one of those BJs $3 off coupons recently...

Also, every once in a while Best Buy does a good sale for a week. The best one was when you could buy a $50 iTunes card for only $40.

Other times they make you pay full price but give a $5 or $10 Best Buy gift card with the purchase.

I've learned to keep an eye out for those kinds of sales and fill up my iTunes with credit instead of paying directly for purchases.

Next time I'll just have to try redeeming for iTunes at the Coinstar and see what happens.


----------

